# drywall repair next to an outlet - advice needed...



## Green Giant (May 13, 2009)

Mesh patches are not needed for this application. These are better when going over a complete hole. For the second outlet, you should be able to get away with a little spackle on the left side of the outlet and then use an oversized cover plate. That should fully cover the hole on the other side. For the top outlet, I would just screw a piece of sheetrock into that stud, and then use tape and compound on it. Are these new outlets? what are the boxes secured to?......


----------



## myke232 (Aug 19, 2009)

Green Giant said:


> Mesh patches are not needed for this application. These are better when going over a complete hole. For the second outlet, you should be able to get away with a little spackle on the left side of the outlet and then use an oversized cover plate. That should fully cover the hole on the other side. For the top outlet, I would just screw a piece of sheetrock into that stud, and then use tape and compound on it. Are these new outlets? what are the boxes secured to?......


thanks for the info!

for the first one:
- will joint compound work instead of spackle?
- can i use tape with the compound/spackle to avoid using an oversize plate?

as far as the outlets, both boxes are new and are secured to the dywall with those winged, tabbed thingys that pull against the wall when you tighten... no stud involved. from what i understand this is how they work...


----------

